# Almost lost one to bad molt *pic*



## Rick (Apr 24, 2007)

Went and found one of my ghost mantids had fallen during a molt. He was about halfway out of his old skin. Picked him up and attached a bit of the old skin to a stick so he could hang free. Rest of the molt went fine.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 24, 2007)

wow that was a close one


----------



## jplelito (Apr 24, 2007)

Same thing happened to my next subadult orchid female today.. but I saw that she fell and had to extract her back legs with a razor blade - I've rescued a few this way but its painstaking work - all she has to show for it are crumpled 'petals' on her back legs. That's a serious yikes!


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 24, 2007)

You guys are lucky or just good at it. Almost every time I helped a mantis out of an undersuccessful molt, something is messed up. Most of the time, it's a bent leg. By the way, one incident of this happened just a few days ago.


----------



## Laemia (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm glad it worked out well for the little guy, Rick.


----------

